# hitting a 12mm hanging steel ball @33ft



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Just mucking about...


----------



## Ken. (Jan 28, 2014)

Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very ninja BPR!! Nice.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! You are getting to be very accurate. You should try a match light.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice shot BPR!!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shooting !! :-D


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

dan ford said:


> Nice shooting !! :-D


Thank you... for the slingshot to do this with 



Charles said:


> Nice shooting! You are getting to be very accurate. You should try a match light.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I can hit the head of the match... but cant light it. Im using the rusty steel ammo... and the swan vesta matches...

But no lightey....


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! You are getting to be very accurate. You should try a match light.
> ...


Try heating the matches up just before you shoot. They need to be really dry. I think Graywolf uses the microwave. I use one of those hors d'oeuvre heating trays I got in a second hand store for a couple of bucks. Getting them really dry by heating them really helps.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow need to go and practice practice practice
Cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

B.P.R....Great shot on the steel ball!!

Also, Charles is right, matches need to be very dry. I microwave 40 or 50 at a time for 30 seconds, then wait about 15 minutes and repeat 2 more times (this was Bill Hays' idea and it works very well). It's amazing how a little humidity will keep them from lighting.

Good luck with the matches, you will definitely remember the first one...that sound of it lighting will get you addicted instantly.

Todd


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Will give that a go guys. Cheers for the advice  ...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

seriously impressive marksmanship !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

BPR you can light a match!  Your hit on the ball could have well been a match light. I also bake my matches in the oven to dry them well at 200 F. I left them in there for 30 to 45 minutes. Then I put the match box in a ziplock bag to help maintain the dry state. Fix yourself a quick change holder for the match so it is easy to switch it out because you will probably break a lot of them off trying to light one and a quick change makes it more fun. Good Luck!!!! I know you can do this!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Never shoot at a match without the video going ... we want to see you qualify for the match lighter badge. Have your mirror up and have a tape measure handy to verify the distance on the video when you get your light. You can do this !!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jim59 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice shooting.

I couldn't hit a steel ball that size.

It would have to be a cannon ball at that distance.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I will give it a try folks...

I have a problem with the mirror and the bright light outside... just looks like a bright white blurr...

I think it is because the phone and catchbox is in the garage... and i am outside @33feet..

Not much i can do about that im afraid...

If you look at the video i posted.. you can see my arm...just about in the mirror...

You have inspire be to try again


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> I will give it a try folks...
> 
> I have a problem with the mirror and the bright light outside... just looks like a bright white blurr...
> 
> ...


Flip it. Catch box outside, you inside.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great Shot! Good Luck With Your Match Lighting Endeavours!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > I will give it a try folks...
> ...


I hate to say this, but I have problems with the mirror and catchbox outside and I'm standing just inside the doorway. You can see everything when standing by the camera, but on video, I'm just a blur. I think the camera behind the target is the way to go. It feels strange shooting so close to the camera, but after a while you won't notice it anymore.

Keep after it...I know you will get a light!

Todd


----------

